
Show HN: Free instructional videos in basic infosec (for journalists and others) - infosecbytes
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLOZKbRUo9H_rhmlF5IrlT0jxCCJk_odLV
======
infosecbytes
Just thought we should expand on the above link.

We started this project to help raise literacy in information security within
the journalistic profession and the journalism community. But the videos we've
made are as informative and accessible to other constituencies too. The legal
and medical professions, civil society and charity workers, activists, and
anyone who has an interest in maintaining their privacy and understanding the
risks of using information technology.

In the last few years there has been increasing dialogue between journalists
on the one hand, and hackers, security-oriented software developers, privacy
activists and security researchers on the other. A series of well-attended
events organised by the Centre for Investigative Journalism has produced a
beneficial crossover between these two communities. Our project arises out of
this crossover.

Up until now, the resources for getting started learning infosec for
journalists have mostly been 1) online textual manuals and 2) cryptoparty
style events. These are excellent resources, but still have significant
barriers to entry and are not as readily given to propagation on the internet
in 2017. Our aim is to simplify the process of communicating the most basic of
infosec knowledge, by creating freely accessible, easy to understand,
shareable videos on a well-known platform. We see the videos being shared
among colleagues and co-workers as a shorthand way of getting them to install
and use a specific application - streamlining an otherwise laborious process
of step-by-step guidance.

The videos combine A) step-by-step screen recorded demonstrations of basic
tasks, such as installation and use of software with B) simple, animated
technical explanations of the basics of what the software does, the threats it
addresses, how it works and what its limitations are. We want users to learn
theory and practice together, in as accessible a way as possible, but without
giving them a false sense of security or placing them in harm's way.

Perhaps our videos will be useful to you in explaining to others some of the
technical concepts involved in information security, or will come in handy in
training sessions, or as distributable resources or teaching materials in a
wider course of training. If so, by all means, use them. That is what they are
for.

